

Ask HN: What good books have you read to learn more in tech? - cblock811

I know we learn best by doing, but reading can help cover some concepts that I may miss as I build projects. I&#x27;m taking some intro to CS classes and am open to suggestions on what to read in my down time.<p>I&#x27;m focused on learning some foundational concepts of CS and data analysis.  I work with a company that has a distributed computing platform. I&#x27;m sure you experts out there can point me in a good direction.
======
MalcolmDiggs
These are loosely related to your topic. But, depending on where your
interests lie, these might be interesting for you:

"Nine Algorithms That Changed the Future: The Ingenious Ideas That Drive
Today's Computers" \- John MacCormick

"Domain Driven Design" \- Eric Evans

"Artificial Intelligence: The Basics" \- Kevin Warwick

...and on the Project management / Executive side:

"Agile Project Management with Scrum" \- Ken Schwaber

"Reality Check" \- Guy Kawasaki

"Founders at Work: Stories of Startups' Early Days" \- Jessica Livingston

~~~
cblock811
Who is awesome? ^ This guy. Thanks!

